# shipping a handgun



## Tscott (Apr 6, 2007)

The ejector broke on my Kel Tec p11, and i need to send it to the factory for service. How does one go about mailing a handgun? I know UPS will take them, but what about the USPS. I searched their website, and did not come up with much. What a PITA. Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Tom


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

The most current info I have states that FedEx will deliver handguns and UPS won't (at least not without very major hassles). You have to ship Priority Overnight/Next Day. 

USPS will only accept handguns from FFLs.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Tried shipping my Witness to EAA via UPS...like Mike said, major hassle. First the guy told me that he couldn't ship a handgun unless there was an FFL attached to it, then he said that he would be fined by UPS, then he said my the insurance wouldn't be honored if the gun was lost, etc. He was still making excuses as I went out the door. Went to one of my favorite gun shops and the owner took care of it for me at no cost (except shipping) and had his FFL attached to it. Try your local gun shop and you might be surprised.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Call Kel-Tec and let them tell you how they'd like it shipped. That way there will be no confusion. I've heard good things about their customer service, and I don't think they'll steer you wrong. 

It will probably help the process go more smoothly if they know its on the way. And if you play your cards right and talk to a sympathetic person on their end, you might get them to pick up the shipping. :smt023


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

kev74 said:


> Call Kel-Tec and let them tell you how they'd like it shipped. That way there will be no confusion. I've heard good things about their customer service, and I don't think they'll steer you wrong.
> 
> It will probably help the process go more smoothly if they know its on the way. And if you play your cards right and talk to a sympathetic person on their end, you might get them to pick up the shipping. :smt023


FYI, I did that with EAA. They said I could ship it UPS or FedEx, but not USPS. The owner of the shop I sent it through told me this about my hassle with UPS, "Bull, they can do it, they just tell you they can't or won't."


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

kev74 said:


> Call Kel-Tec... It will probably help the process go more smoothly if they know its on the way.


My thoughts exactly and they may give you a return authorization number to reference as well as to note on the package. Also, contact the carrier(s) and find our their guidelines for shipping firearms, be specific. I personally would only ship with FedEx.


----------



## Tscott (Apr 6, 2007)

Just got off the phone with Kel-Tec and they were helpful enough I suppose. The guy said Fed Ex or UPS would accept it. I tend to trust the folks here a bit more so I will give Fed Ex a shot. Thanks for the help, I will let everyone know how it goes. Hope it doesn't take too long, maybe a good time to consider another CC gun. The wife is gonna love that. :mrgreen:

Tom


----------



## Tscott (Apr 6, 2007)

Ok, So in the little town we live in there is no Fed Ex office. We do have a UPS office, so I went to their web site and it states they will ship between individuals not federally prohibited from shipping firearms. Does this mean me? Am I federally prohibited from shipping a handgun? 

Good God, you would think I was shipping weapons grade plutonium wrapped in tin foil and a plastic baggy. It is not going to hurt anyone. I wonder how many people would just ship it and not disclose that is a firearm. I'll bet it happens constantly.

Tom


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Tscott said:


> Am I federally prohibited from shipping a handgun?


Not to the manufacturer or other FFL: http://www.atf.treas.gov/firearms/faq/faq2.htm.

_(B8) May a nonlicensee ship a firearm by common or contract carrier?

A nonlicensee may ship a firearm by a common or contract carrier to a resident of his or her own State or to a licensee in any State. A common or contract carrier must be used to ship a handgun. In addition, Federal law requires that the carrier be notified that the shipment contains a firearm and prohibits common or contract carriers from requiring or causing any label to be placed on any package indicating that it contains a firearm. _


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

If UPS is your only option then try contactng them by phone, speak with a manager preferably, state your intentions and ask for specific instructions on how to proceed. Or take a trip to the UPS office and ask in person. I'm a bit surprised there's no FedEx available, there's probably something around, possibly a subsidiary company offering FedEx, etc.


----------



## Tscott (Apr 6, 2007)

unpecador said:


> If UPS is your only option then try contactng them by phone, speak with a manager preferably, state your intentions and ask for specific instructions on how to proceed. Or take a trip to the UPS office and ask in person. I'm a bit surprised there's no FedEx available, there's probably something around, possibly a subsidiary company offering FedEx, etc.


We live in a very small town (Read 2 stop lights). There are Fed Ex drop boxes, but they don't list any authorized shipping representatives in town. It is not the end of the world if I have to go with Fed Ex as there is a store about 20 miles away, but I like to keep my business in my town whenever possible to help support the locals.

Tom


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

The easiest way to ship a handgun back to the factory is to take it to a shop and have them send it back. I had to do it with a smith I had once. It was back in the factory in a day and it was overnight-ed back to the shop and picked up by me. Easy as pie. And cost me not one cent.


----------



## Tscott (Apr 6, 2007)

Just thought I would let everyone know what happened. I did not end up shipping the gun, turns out I needed to be in the area of the gun store I purchased from. I just dropped it off with them and they had it fixed the same day at no charge. Thanks for all the advise guys. 

Tom


----------



## standerson (Sep 22, 2006)

When I ship handguns, I use an FFL and USPS. Find a friendly FFL and ask them to do it for you. Even if you have to pay them a few $$, it is usually cheaper than UPS.


----------

